# Advice on weight



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We are told by everyone we meet that Malie is fat.We took her to the vet last week and had her weighed.She was 5.6kikos at 14 weeks.I asked the nurse if she was overweight and she said no it is just puppy and fluff.I was just looking for advice to see if anyone else had a puppy around this weight at this age and whether they grew into their fluff 
XClare


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max was 3.2 kg at 14 weeks, but he is quiet tiny if you measure his body it's approx 10" and I suppose approx 8" tall.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww bless her! Our vet said they are 'belly on legs' as pups! I thought that summed jasper up perfectly, lol! He's got a fat bum too! I'm sure if the vet isn't worried I wouldn't stress too much x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is five month old today and weights 17 pounds. He was 8 pounds at 3 months old. Our vets says he is right on target. I have been wondering how big he is going to get. (not that it matters)


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. Gisgo was 5.5kg at 14 weeks. I posted a thread on here when I got back from the vets after he had been weighed as it seemed a lot! The vet said his weight was perfect. He is now almost 1 year old (where has the time gone?) and he weighs just over 10kg. His weight has been stable for a few weeks now.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

I posted here at the time at 18 weeks Benson was 10.3kg, he has lots of fluff and due for a cut soon, but despite this he is a strapping lad but not fat he is even heavier now and when he next goes for his worming tablet he will again be weighed, he is obviously one of the bigger poos and we would not have him any other way, that is of course until he decides to jump on me and I spend the next half hour getting over it!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky is 6.5kg at 16 weeks...we do call her la chunk as a joke, however our vet said she was a bit too lean..go figure! To be honest if your poo is happy, content and looks ok to you then I wouldn't worry, I don't!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Miss Polly was 3.0kg at 15 weeks which sounds small but is a fantastic gain on 1.1kg at just over 10 weeks  There seems to be so much variation in 'poo weights and heights - as long as your pup is eating enthusiastically and is lively and happy, I wouldn't be concerned at all.

Toffin
x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Toffin said:


> Miss Polly was 3.0kg at 15 weeks which sounds small but is a fantastic gain on 1.1kg at just over 10 weeks  There seems to be so much variation in 'poo weights and heights - as long as your pup is eating enthusiastically and is lively and happy, I wouldn't be concerned at all.
> 
> Toffin
> x


Wow Polly has grown loads!!

As long as they are healthy am sure any weight is fine as they all vary in size and weight.

I worried so much about Betty's weight when she was a puppy as she was soooooooooooooooooo small but she stayed petite so was the right weight for her height and build.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think you are better off going by how they feel as opposed to what they actually weigh. You should be able to feel their ribs but not to boney. Imagine feeling the rib cage with a fleece on..if that makes any sense? If you can't feel the ribs at all then they could be overweight but best to check with your vet if you're really concerned.


----------

